# Tips to save/conserve Water



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Since the thread about my pond drying up this last year makes me concerned about the future of water shortages. One would only assume the price of water would skyrocket like gas/fuel/electricity has in the last few years as more population grows, more waste, extreme heat waves and drought and of course polar caps melting. Would like a thread going about water conservation saving tips. Some tips would be good to know in a post apocalyptic event.

Some that I know of.


Water barrels with a solar or hand pump to water garden or provide water to your animals/livestock.
Place a brick in your toliet
5 minute or less showers, have a timer. I think there is a device that actually shuts the water off at a certain amount of time?

Any other tips?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I know running the water while washing dishes can be a killer and I'm guilty and try to work on it. Another is not flushing the toilet as much for number 1. By all means the water crisis is looming and I've heard quite a few times over the years from different military people in opinion that the next world war will be a resources war. China creating the monster dam and building their military at such a rate is another point that makes me wonder. Our world is growing fast and we obviously can't sustain it. Someone's got to go and I'm not voluteering.


----------

